# MOREL HU621 AND CAT308 REVIEW



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I finally got it done today and I have only listen to it for about 30min or so. My install consists of (2) Morel HU621 6.5's and (2) CAT308 tweeters. The 6.5's are mounted in the stock location in the door and the door have dampened with 2 layers of Stinger Expert Roadkill. The tweeters are mounted off axis and are mounted on the dash where I had my Ribbons from my previous install. As for anything else The 6.5's are playing from 80 - 2000 and the tweeters play from 2000 on up. 

I guess I will do a comparison to last speakers because it is the same vehical and all. When comparing the Morel tweeters to the Hustler ribbons the obvious stuck out which was that the ribbons had better midrange to them. I think though a little more listening an EQing might fix that. As for the Morel HU621 vs the Hustler Ebony driver hands down the Hustler Ebony had more midbass. I noticed that the Ebony sounded great right out the box where as the Morel needs more EQing. The Morels are not well known for having great midbass, but I think they'll do just fine. 

Will update in the coming days when I get more time to listen.


----------

